# Mr. Boo update...still a sicky boo =(



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Took Mr. Boo back to the vet today because he was still fluffy, sleepy, and silent after ten days on the baytril. And he's still sick. His throat culture showed nothing alarming, they thankfully ruled out mites, but he still had a bad poop smear and he has lost weight since he went in sick the first time. They gave him a shot of fluids in each leg. I feel so bad for him. Ten more days of medicine, vibramycin this time...hopefully this clears the infection up...but

Vet mentioned that he thinks that he might have the start of a small tumor on his liver and they said that's not really something they can do much for. Now I feel sick too.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so sorry... I hope Mr. Boo feels better soon, and that the vets are mistaken about the tumor. If they aren't all you can ever do is give Mr. Boo the best life you can give him.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

The health of your budgie may improve with the new medicine. As for the tumor, if they do say he has one, check with another vet to see what he says regarding a tumor. Might be helpful to do. Best if he is not starting to grow a tumor.


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh no...I hope it's not a tumor. My other budgie died a few months ago due to an untreatable tumor. It's absolutely horrible... Hoping the vets are wrong about the tumor

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm sorry, that's not pleasant for you to hear. 

Keep those words 'might' & 'small' in your head.

For now, let's just hope that he perks up with the new medication and starts to feel better.


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks! That's what I'm trying to do. He didn't say it like it was something to worry about now, but letting me know it might be something we deal with in the future. 1st, 2nd, 3rd....he'd be the opinion I'd take to the bank, but I'm definitely trying to focus on the "might and small" part of it. My main concern for now is getting him better from this stubborn infection he has and him gaining some weight.

Is the vibramycin known for being rough on the tummy? Known to make them sleepy?

He was eating a lot while on the baytril, but seems much more into sleeping rather than eating after getting his dose of this medicine. I even gave him an apple slice(his fave) and some fruit loops(really just hoping he'll eat ANYTHING), but he doesn't seem to care. He's just wanting to sleep in his bell hat. I hope he perks up soon. I miss his happy chirpy sass.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you have noticed that he is sleeping more and eating less I would notify the vet, you don't want him to lose any more weight. Do you see any whole seeds in his droppings, if so that would be an indication of a possible avian gastric yeast issue which would need to be treated with more than the Vibramycin.


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

I think he is doing a bit better today. He has started to eat and his droppings look really good. I threw a handful of seeds on the table and he is foraging them. I think maybe he didn't like sticking his face in the dish because the food was getting stuck to his medicine face. I also think maybe he was sulking because he had such a rough past week and maybe his legs were sore from getting shots. He sat on me a little bit last night and this morning he flew around a little and he played with his disco ball. I haven't seen him play play with anything for like a week so I feel that's gotta be a good sign. This medicine seems to be doing something for him. After reading all the info you sent me, I really don't think he has agy, but I will still watch him closely to make sure he doesn't start to display symptoms of it and I'll probably still ask his vet about it when I talk to him. Either way it was good information to have so thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear he is acting better. That Vibramycin can be messy, I have given that also and it can be a sticky mess.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear Mr. Boo seems to be improving a bit and am praying for him to have a full and speedy recovery.*


----------

